# Ringworm? Pictures attached.



## scallywag (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone! Hoping to get some input and advice on what could possibly be going on with our Callie. Some background..... She is a 1 year old purebred vizsla. We feed her Nutrisource. She spends a lot of time outside on our land, roaming the river/woods/field territories. My fiancee works from home, so she has supervision all day. 

We noticed tiny spots of missing fur on her body right after Christmas. Kept an eye on it and brought her to the vet. He did the UV light test and claimed it was ringworm. So we had her on meds and medicated shampoo and ointment. We vacuumed daily, changed our air filter weekly, washed all bedding daily, etc. We were very vigilant about getting rid of this fungus! It is now the end of March and...no change! Vet said he had no clue what it could be after doing a culture and claimed it was "outside of his expertise" when I asked what it could be. Called the breeder and he has not heard of any pups with anything similar. Still has spots on her. Nobody else or other dogs have gotten ringworm in the last 6 months. Nobody else has spots like her. She does not lick or scratch her spots. Her energy level is normal and she eats normal.

So, what else could this be? Our next step is going to visit a dermatologist.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of the time ringworm will spread quickly. If nothing changed over the 6 months it doesn't sound like ringworm, unless the treatments kept it from spreading. We used a purple spray from the feed store that worked great on livestock, but I can't remember the name. Gentian Violet will kill most fungus, but be forewarned it stains every thing it touches. You use a Qtip to apply it twice a day.


----------



## scallywag (Feb 5, 2016)

We have not tried that yet, thank you for the tip! From my quick googling of the stuff, looks like it won't be harmful to try even if she doesn't have ringworm. 
The vet thinks our treatments just kept it from spreading, but did not give any further suggestions for treatment. So I appreciate new input. Thanks again.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG!!! This is what my Ginger's bump first looked like. Is the original poster able to give an update please!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I sent a private message to scallywag but if anyone knows them personally can you please pass on my message. The very first picture posted in this thread is exactly what the bump on ginger started as. Elevated around the edges and normal in the center. it eventually lost hair. I see scallywag's vet treated for fungal infection, whereas, our vet said not fungal infection.


----------

